
Ask HN: Companies with pre-interview code screens - codescreen
I&#x27;ve applied to a lot of companies and got a lot of polite rejections. The only time I got anywhere was with Mozilla because they have a pre-interview code test, which let me get my foot in the door. I am good at coding but my CV looks weak - long gaps while traveling, self-employed, etc. What are some other companies with a pre-interview code screen?
======
percept
This is an indirect answer, but in addition to finding those opportunities
(and I know I've seen a couple of companies recently trumpeting these sorts of
more "objective" processes), you might consider:

1) How to present the experience on your resume differently

2) How to make the resume superfluous, thanks to open source contributions--
particularly reflected by your GitHub profile--and/or a portfolio of personal
projects (which could also lead to other opportunities outside of traditional,
full-time employment)

------
gt565k
If you have long gaps while traveling, include them in the CV and what you
learned through your travels. Things like excellent communication skills,
understanding of different cultures and traditions. Believe it or not, these
can be very important for a diverse organization or a company that's building
products whose target audience is similar.

------
soham
Check HackerRank. They have an initiative where several companies post
screens, and if you clear them, they move you to further rounds.

